# Music Man JP15 Sahara Burst



## Thorerges (Jan 14, 2015)

John Petrucci just posted this himself via facebook:












Looks absolutely stunning. I didn't consider the previous JP Models but this one I would definitely have to try because it looks amazing.


----------



## Curt (Jan 14, 2015)

Throw another string on 'er and It would just be perfection!


----------



## Negav (Jan 14, 2015)

Just curious, was there ever a 2014 model? Like a JP14?


----------



## Curt (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't recall one. I think they stayed away from that because of the release of the Majesty, no?


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 14, 2015)

No it ended at the JP13, I actually went for a Jackson instead. But this has me thinking!


----------



## ihunda (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it the end of the Majesty line?

PS: stunning guitar!


----------



## michblanch (Jan 14, 2015)

That neck looks fantastic. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll take ten.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 14, 2015)

Uggghhhh that roasted birdseye neck. This looks amazing.

Also kind of cool that they're not finishing the neck on these ones. I'm not a huge fan of bolt-ons, but I never understood why some companies finish the backs of bolt-on necks, which seems to run counter to why most people like bolt-on guitars.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2015)

That's pretty dope.


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't wait to rub my balls on this next week.

I mean, play this <.< >.>


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 14, 2015)

Kind of looks like a hand bag or rug from the 70's, but, it also rules. I'd love to see this in some other colors too.


----------



## Jujex (Jan 15, 2015)

I still prefer the Ruby Burst and Amber Burst or the Bahama Blue. I like the Darker Quilted ones.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 15, 2015)

Not to be negative, but it's the 2014 PDN offering with a different color and finish type. I wouldn't mind having one in a 7 once I see a few that dealers are going to get, but as it stands it doesn't seem like a departure from what we've already seen.

Can't wait to see and hear impressions of people who try these at NAMM


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 15, 2015)

@photos: MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## andyjanson (Jan 15, 2015)

It differs from the 2014 run in the maple top, satin finish and the new dimarzios. Also I'm told the 2014 PDN was the most successful one yet, so it makes sense for EBMM to produce something similar in a non-limited capacity if the market is clearly there. I think it's beautiful - personally preferred the flame top in the teaser pics from a while back though, so if those become available I may have to reconsider the custom 24 I was eyeing up


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 15, 2015)

Colour me excited, this is absolutely gorgeous. I wonder if it will only come with a maple top or if they will do a standard version like the PDN run. I remember the maple topped ones from the last PDN to be over 3k, a bit expensive in my opinion if you don't particularly care for the maple top.


----------



## DarthV (Jan 15, 2015)

Not a huge fan of the 70s brown shag carpet color, but holy balls at that roasted birdseye maple fretboard!!


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 15, 2015)

I personally think it's very beautiful. We always see ebony or rosewood fretboards it's nice to see them try something only a custom shop would produce


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 15, 2015)

So... pretty...


----------



## Overtone (Jan 15, 2015)

That's so baller!

Is this a first for having a droptop style forearm carve, or have they done that before? I always used to think that the cutoff corner ruined the look for figured tops. Edit: serious noob moment, looks like they've been doing this for ages. I'm not even sure they used to have the weird corner anymore...


----------



## Timelesseer (Jan 15, 2015)

These look amazing. Depending on the price point, Im going to give one of these a hard look!


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 15, 2015)

Considering that I absolutely love my 2014 JP PDN. I'll likely strongly consider this guy once i hear more about the specs.


----------



## iamdunker (Jan 16, 2015)

What does PDN mean?


----------



## DarthV (Jan 16, 2015)

Premier Dealer Network.

2014 PDN offerings were for the Neptune Blue color, roasted maple necks and the first time option for a maple fretboard on a JP.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dr_kotasz (Jan 17, 2015)

If it was a set-in necked model, i wanna sell my kidney.


----------



## Bforber (Jan 17, 2015)

Love the neck, love the headstock, not a huge fan of the body. Dunno, I guess it's just... too much for my tastes.


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone having preorder dealer link? Can anybody recommend any good european seller?


----------



## DarthV (Jan 20, 2015)

floyo123 said:


> Anyone having preorder dealer link? Can anybody recommend any good european seller?



Don't think it's up for orders yet. If it's not a PDN model, any dealers would be able to get them.


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 20, 2015)

DarthV said:


> Don't think it's up for orders yet. If it's not a PDN model, any dealers would be able to get them.



Omnom!


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 20, 2015)

With the figured top, I think it's likely it will be priced similarly to the non-anniversary bfr models


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 20, 2015)

JPs are so sexy, man. I don't like the finish much but that fingerboard/headstock...


----------



## eschlimanar (Jan 30, 2015)

Full specs and pre-ordering available here.

Music Man JP15 John Petrucci Signature Electric Guitar


----------



## Straighteight2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

As for Germany: neither the JP 15 nor the Majesty Artisan models are on the german distributor's homepage so far.


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine just shipped from Sweetwater! Can't wait to play this beast.


----------

